# More depressed after exercise?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone feel even worse after exercising? i feel horrible my heart rate goes up of course and pop a sweat but i feel like throwing up afterwards.:um


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

this happens ALL the time to me, man. Its really weird, because I always used to go running 1-2 miles every day, up until about this last january. After I went running, I would feel alot less anxious and depressed. But thats completely changed.......now after running or working out, I feel like puking, dizzy, and totally horrible and sick. Im not sure what changed exactly, but its weird always hoping to feel better from excercise, then ending up feeling worse.


----------



## EFD (Jul 16, 2010)

I've also been experiencing the same thing. Up until about a year ago, I was in great shape. Now, every time I workout, I feel like I'm going to drop dead! And here I thought it was just me!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

One possible reason is that the body stores toxins in fat tissues, so the more fat you burn doing exercise, the more toxins are released into the bloodstream.

We are all poisoned to a certain degree by pesticides, heavy metals, air pollutants...

We live in a sick world.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

^-------He is right.

This happens at first when your body is still adjusting and purging. But exercising by definition is tearing your body down to have it regrow stronger. You're fooling your body into getting stronger by use of thousands of years of adaptation for survival. 

Another component I've rarely heard or read discussed anywhere is the concept of emotions stored in muscle. I don't know exactly what the science is behind it. But I've heard from people that they get emotional when they first start working out. One time when I was getting back into jogging after a long spell, I just started crying after the first mile. My theory is that somehow toxins physical and emotional are stored in our bodies. And if we don't regularly cleanse them out, they just sit there.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> My theory is that somehow toxins physical and emotional are stored in our bodies. And if we don't regularly cleanse them out, they just sit there.


Sounds reasonable. But just exercising if you don't have a good supply of antioxidants and other protective supplements will do more harm than good. Think of mercury for example, if it happens to freely flow by the bloodstream, chances are it will reach the brain and other important organs and damage them.

A complete detox program is what you probably want. We need to help the liver to detox by boosting Phase I and Phase II. And then is very important to eat plenty of fiber and drink a lot of water so the residues can get out of the body.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm the same too, I play squash and touch football and if I push myself too hard I feel like I'm gonna die, I nearly faint or feel like Im gonna hurl. Dripping in sweat from little exerscion, and start to feel really cold. I dont think my body gets rid of toxins very well as I exercise fairly regularly but still feel like sh1t after every session.


----------



## socialreject (Jan 15, 2010)

After some weight training and cardio sessions I feel very anxious and tense and find it hard to get a good breath. It can last up to 2 days after the workout, however after other sessions I don't feel that bad.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I usually feel great :stu 

And as far as "emotions" being stored in muscle tissue, that's the biggest load of ****e I've heard in a long time. The reason you haven't heard it discussed much anywhere else is because it's the sort of irrational gibberish you'd expect to find a mentally unstable transient muttering about as he feeds bits of dried poo into the coinslot of a vending machine.

No offence vandam.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

no way, really! I used to feel like that when I wasn't in shape then it's like murder, you can't set the tone without exceeding your body's comfortable limit, it's not suple, it's not willing but you do it and that feeling becomes pleasurable because you've grown used to it. That's what exercise is to me, not throwing yourself at the BIGGEST ****ING WEIGHTS IMAGINABLE for a 2 month crash course, that seems rather silly, rather something integrated comfortably into your daily routine. That way, your body adapts, have to keep it regular I feel, you lose significant fitness after 4 days I've noticed(only happened once) throguh sickness. 

I usallu feel ON TOP FO THE WORLD! The biggest high imagineable, laughing, breathing deeply, relaxed, kicking through the leaves with legs of spaghetti, it's great. 

How often do you guys feeling bad train?


----------



## Snowdrop (Jun 4, 2010)

I normally feel great after a workout/exercise.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I usually feel great :stu
> 
> And as far as "emotions" being stored in muscle tissue, that's the biggest load of ****e I've heard in a long time. The reason you haven't heard it discussed much anywhere else is because it's the sort of irrational gibberish you'd expect to find a mentally unstable transient muttering about as he feeds bits of dried poo into the coinslot of a vending machine.
> 
> No offence vandam.


Here you go matey.

http://www.ideafit.com/fitness-library/motion-and-emotion-0


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually feel good for about an hour after I exercise, but that feeling quickly goes away. Nearly every time I do high cardio workouts, I experience high anxiety and sometimes irritability and restlessness afterwards. Then I get depressed because of how anxious I feel. I thought there might be a problem with my blood sugar but there isn't..I've tested it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I guess it takes practice so your body can get use to it. boy do i feel miserable though.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Since I'm skinny and want to gain weight I stopped doing cardio and started just lifting weights. I have to say, lifting weights is fun sometimes but trying to bench press with chronic neck pain is too damn painful. I felt much better doing the cardio and stuff than with lifting weights, I don't get any kind of good feeling after squatting 200 pounds. And for some reason, doing push ups gives me a massive erection lol.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Under17 said:


> And for some reason, doing push ups gives me a massive erection lol.


Was there a girl under you while doing the pushups?

When lifting, balance is key. You need to do a mix of lifts to balance it all out. Otherwise your strong muscles will be pulling your ligaments out of wack.

Think about guys that only do bench press.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> Was there a girl under you while doing the pushups?


:lol Hahaha I wish, it just feels like a rush of testosterone or something.



VanDamMan said:


> When lifting, balance is key. You need to do a mix of lifts to balance it all out. Otherwise your strong muscles will be pulling your ligaments out of wack.
> 
> Think about guys that only do bench press.


Well I squat, press, and then lift. Squatting I am usually fine with, I hurt my back once from having a loose core (I think) I bought a belt. When you bench you're supposed to imagine your head being like 1 cm off of the bench or something right? I used to drive my head into the bench but both ways really hurt my neck. My neck's been giving me problems for years before I started lifting weights, and I was hoping that lifting would strengthen my neck muscles, so I'm not about to give up on it just yet. And sometimes when I do deadlifts or rows my jaw pain gets worse. Maybe if I found a doctor to get opiates from I could stop *****ing about my pain and the weight lifting would help counter the reduction of testosterone from taking them :yes.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Under17 said:


> Since I'm skinny and want to gain weight I stopped doing cardio and started just lifting weights. I have to say, lifting weights is fun sometimes but trying to bench press with chronic neck pain is too damn painful. I felt much better doing the cardio and stuff than with lifting weights, I don't get any kind of good feeling after squatting 200 pounds. *And for some reason, doing push ups gives me a massive erection *lol.


LMAO

I was gonna say that you could do weighted push ups instead of BP and then I read that lol

But seriously, weighted push ups are awesome. I do both but I think push ups give me more result.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Damn, I decided to lift weights again today and since I did I've been really depressed for the first time in two weeks. I haven't touched the weights or exercised in about two weeks until today. Coincidence? Probably.


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know if it's really feeling depressed psychologically. But I noticed after not doing weights for a week or more, when I get back to it doing the same weights, it hurt more and I felt weaker. Obviously from not keeping up with it. 

Yes, it hurts everytime I workout, like I'm breaking an arm or collar bone. But my old friend told me it's supposed to feel that way until you miss it. Then it feels "better" afterwards from the relief from the pain. 

As for the women here who are feeling depressed. Maybe your workout needs to be more overextended ,meaning a more demanding one. Maybe faster running rate or whatever. Then after it's over, it should feel better. 

My neck is bad too. been cracking for 18 years. ever since I was full nelsoned and my neck started cracking and I screamed in pain.
Now I train to try to break someone's fingers , or crack their face or nose and get out of a nelson whoever tries to submission me with it ever again. 

There could be another "conspiracy" reason people are feeling depressed. HAARP waves from Alaska, malicious radio frequencies, shift in the magnetic poles of the Earth, irregular sunspots and solar flare activity, radiation damage from using wireless devices and bluetooth all the time. Chemicals sprayed in the atmosphere and the law which says government has the right to do so(its in the books, saw it). i.e. "Chemtrails" from unidentified airplanes. All kinds of "Coast to Coast AM" or "conspiracy" reasons to make the population feel miserable and unhealthy or to prepare for the new world order and the coming Antichrist and the end times. etc.

(o.j simpson's lawyer Johnny Cochran died from cancer in the ear he used that massive cellphone with all the time)


----------



## Honesty (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like you are really pushing yourself if you are feeling like throwing up. Do you drink water before? Do you feel more depressed immediately following exercise?

For me, I feel best during exercise... when I am sweating...it's actually the only time I feel not completely depressed.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> anyone feel even worse after exercising? i feel horrible my heart rate goes up of course and pop a sweat but i feel like throwing up afterwards.:um


I've felt terrible after exercising ever since starting on Effexor. Other SNRIs can do the same thing. R u using meds?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

User5 said:


> I've felt terrible after exercising ever since starting on Effexor. Other SNRIs can do the same thing. R u using meds?


 Yep. Im on lexapro and some others.


----------



## 3ddario (Feb 2, 2012)

*started exercising*

i started exercising after couple of years of absence. I've never really liked going to the gym: hate the whole membership commitment, the machines that takes time getting used to using, all the big dudes making me feel like a wimp, and all those mirrors. the stationary bike-what's that all about? that and the treadmill makes me feel like a hamster going nowhere. that's when i think, why not just jog outside. it's free and i get to experience nature and going a certain distance makes me feel like i've accomplished something somewhere.

my past experience taught me to never over-do an exercise. well, i've never been able to not compare myself with other people. so, instead of comparing myself with all the really healthy, and physically fit people at the gym, I think about those lazy couch potatoes whose exercise consist of pushing buttons on the remote when i am at the gym. so, if i just stay and exercise for just 30 minutes, that's fine by me. I am doing better than some people out there. I broke out a sweat and got some endorphins shaking and that's the only goal i have. i don't care about muscles or any of that. it's weird though, i don't really feel like eating all that much now since i started working out. I did an aerobics kickboxing thing today and I thought i was gonna die. I never really did any aerobics class. I misunderstood what the class was. I can't stand that it's nonstop, and I don't know when it'll end. but it's over and i feel very calm and chill now.


----------



## TheReverseKarma (Feb 1, 2012)

My psychiatrist suggests to me to go for long walks...
I just knew what would be the result, but I tried however...
During the walks (alone) I feel anxious, and I want to come back home all the time. When I come back home, I feel really depressed...


----------



## JAW (Feb 4, 2012)

After I exercise I feel really good, I often have more energy and think I look better. The exercise is usually followed by something productive too. 

Although there is the odd time I can't get myself into the exercise.


----------



## demureCat (Jun 17, 2010)

TheReverseKarma said:


> My psychiatrist suggests to me to go for long walks...
> I just knew what would be the result, but I tried however...
> During the walks (alone) I feel anxious, and I want to come back home all the time. When I come back home, I feel really depressed...


Long walks have been my savior since aging has reduced the compulsion for vigorous exercise.

While I start out self-conscious I find my mind wonders and starts to free think and, perhaps given the 'exercise high', it often gets on a positive track. One mile walk minimum, about 20 minutes.

Regarding the OP: As I got older and maybe I pushed myself in exercise (thinking I was younger) I have had a few episodes of nausea. So for everyone, it may be normal given some circumstance but don't let it stop you from getting into an exercise routine.


----------



## josephrettig (Feb 6, 2012)

It not happen same always but i think who has heart problem or any other problem or sickness then you must concern with doctor before going to gym or exercise and ask him what kind of exercise you can do.

Thanks
Joseph Rettig


----------



## lepatriinu (Jan 12, 2011)

Exercise makes me feel worse, too. That's weird because it hasn't always been this way. I remember when I used to feel great after exercising. That was pretty much then when I started to exercise again after a long pause. Then something changed. The exercise didn't make me feel so good anymore. I feel anxious and depressed afterwards and during the exercise. And I've been doing weight lifting and interval training recently. 

I'm just wondering, WHY is it this way? Will it get any better? I'm not taking any meds.


----------



## LeMuet (Jan 28, 2012)

Just after exercise, during few hours, I feel very good: Just the way the life should be.
The two days after I feel bad: Depressed, greiving. 
Then I regain my usual mood (quite depressed also...).
I think in my case it has something with mood disturbance.
Some physiological disturbance maybe. 
It is worse with sports like weithlifting or swimming than running, endurance sports.
Bye


----------

